# انواع المكابس



## احمد الرجا (26 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم في الحقيقة لدي مشروع عن دراسة تصميم محركات الاحتراق الداخلي ومحتاج مقدمة عن المكابس ولاسيما المستخدمة في السيارة لكي استخدمها في مقدمة للمشروع


----------



## العقاب الهرم (1 أبريل 2011)

http://www.4shared.com/document/dYd1MqHe/Making_Pistons_for_Experimenta.html

اتمنى ان يفيدك


----------

